# Poa Annua?



## Deadlawn

Is this poa annua in these pics below? 


Looks like poa annua on the left and KY-31 on the right:




When I first started seeing this grass on the left, I thought it was another type of crabgrass. However, note the grass on the right which is crabgrass is dead as we had light frost a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## tgreen

Deadlawn said:


> Is this poa annua in these pics below?


Yes, looks like annua, chickweed, clover and hairy bittercress in those pics. The bigger grassy ones look like annua. These are all cool season weeds. Very common.


----------



## Deadlawn

tgreen said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this poa annua in these pics below?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, looks like annua, chickweed, clover and hairy bittercress in those pics. The bigger grassy ones look like annua. These are all cool season weeds. Very common.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I have this grass growing in my one problem area where very little grows. Never saw it before this year. I guess it likes sandy soil, LOL!

If it's annual bluegrass, I take it that it won't survive the winter?


----------



## tgreen

Annua likes almost any soil. It's one of the most common cool season weeds/plants in the world, I believe. It will survive the winter and will die in the summer heat next year. Most people do not treat for this. If you have a big problem with it you want to look at a pre-emergent starting early to mid august, right before the temps start dropping.


----------



## rjjrmiller

So Poa dies in the summer heat, and these pics are new Poa Annua that recently germinated to die next summer?

I thought it germinates in the fall but doesn't break the surface until spring.
Is the old dead Poa still around all fall dried out but still not broken down completely?

Id like to know what that looks like


----------



## Deadlawn

I never saw it before until this fall. At least it will be green all winter.


----------



## Spammage

@Deadlawn I don't see any poa annua in your pictures. The grassy weeds look like goosegrass IMO.


----------



## Deadlawn

Spammage said:


> @Deadlawn I don't see any poa annua in your pictures. The grassy weeds look like goosegrass IMO.


Hmmm. I just Googled goose grass and it sure looks like at least some of what I have.


----------



## 440mag

Deadlawn said:


> Hmmm. I just Googled goose grass and it sure looks like at least some of what I have.


The plot thickens! :?



Deadlawn said:


> I never saw it before until this fall. At least it will be green all winter.


Sorta funny story; so, we purchase this 1x pre-owned lakehouse and the previous owner is on and on about how we need to continue the annual contract he has with "_the lawn service guys_*" he's been using: "_they'll save you all sorts of money_." So, I ask for the latest invoice and it has "_weed and feed_" hand-scribbled on it, one time for close to or over $200 IIRC. Needless to say I was on the phone letting the "lawn guys" know they need not visit ever again. (* - we didn't find out til we'd been in the house 2 years that it turns out "that lawn guy" was also the pos who built the house but, that was before the Atty Gen'l for NC confiscated his general contractors license!  I don't know about any other states but for those who may not know, in order for the AG of NC to withdraw a general contractors license one basically needs to commit mass murder on a daily basis - in public and during light of day! :evil: ). Also turns out after all that one can still get a license to mow lawns but SUPPOSEDLY NOT apply certain classes of herbicides or pesticides so there is that to be thankful for .... :roll: Digress off.

Anyhoo, not knowing about TLF yet, I roll up my sleeves and get to it, thinking "_I've got a pretty good canvas to work with_." So, now it's Jan-Feb and an alarm contractor swings by to give an estimate and the guy keeps commenting about how incredibly lush and green the lawn looks, shaking his head and saying over and over again, "_Mister, something ain't right about that ... no way grass should be THAT green in the dead of a cold winter like this one we're a-haven' , noooo sir ... Uh-uh ... nope, cannnnnn't put my finger on it but, something ain't right about ANY lawn that looks THAT good, this time of year ...!_".

On and on this goes the whole time the guy is here, stopping time and again on his way to or back from his truck in the driveway or pausing inside a window looking out and muttering those same comments.

Meanwhile, my chest is just puffing up, bigger and bigger, every time he goes on ... :mrgreen:

*Then, I join TLF and start reading about this stuff called, "POA Annua" ...!*

:? :shock: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deadlawn

440mag said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I just Googled goose grass and it sure looks like at least some of what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw it before until this fall. At least it will be green all winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorta funny story; so, we purchase this 1x pre-owned lakehouse and the previous owner is on and on about how we need to continue the annual contract he has with "_the lawn service guys_*" he's been using: "_they'll save you all sorts of money_." So, I ask for the latest invoice and it has "_weed and feed_" hand-scribbled on it, one time for close to or over $200 IIRC. Needless to say I was on the phone letting the "lawn guys" know they need not visit ever again. (* - we didn't find out til we'd been in the house 2 years that it turns out "that lawn guy" was also the pos who built the house but, that was before the Atty Gen'l for NC confiscated his general contractors license!  I don't know about any other states but for those who may not know, in order for the AG of NC to withdraw a general contractors license one basically needs to commit mass murder on a daily basis - in public and during light of day! :evil: ). Also turns out after all that one can still get a license to mow lawns but SUPPOSEDLY NOT apply certain classes of herbicides or pesticides so there is that to be thankful for .... :roll: Digress off.
> 
> Anyhoo, not knowing about TLF yet, I roll up my sleeves and get to it, thinking "_I've got a pretty good canvas to work with_." So, now it's Jan-Feb and an alarm contractor swings by to give an estimate and the guy keeps commenting about how incredibly lush and green the lawn looks, shaking his head and saying over and over again, "_Mister, something ain't right about that ... no way grass should be THAT green in the dead of a cold winter like this one we're a-haven' , noooo sir ... Uh-uh ... nope, cannnnnn't put my finger on it but, something ain't right about ANY lawn that looks THAT good, this time of year ...!_".
> 
> On and on this goes the whole time the guy is here, stopping time and again on his way to or back from his truck in the driveway or pausing inside a window looking out and muttering those same comments.
> 
> Meanwhile, my chest is just puffing up, bigger and bigger, every time he goes on ... :mrgreen:
> 
> *Then, I join TLF and start reading about this stuff called, "POA Annua" ...!*
> 
> :? :shock:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

So what is the moral of this story? If you want your lawn to stay lush and green all winter, don't kill your poa annua?


----------



## 440mag

Deadlawn said:


> So what is the moral of this story? If you want your lawn to stay lush and green all winter, don't kill your poa annua?


Yes. That IS it, posilutely and absotively!*

(The first year I went at it (with guidance from members here! :thumbup: ) not just I but, also my lovely spouse was aghast when I succeeded in killing large swathes of POA Annua withooooooout similar success in getting replacement, desirable TTTF established in its place! That'll all be worth a good laugh someday (someday far, far away, that is! :?

*Well-l-l-l, that AND, if you see some poor rube with an acre of POA Annua in the dead of winter who thinks he/she is doing everything right, don't be the one to burst his ballon! :lol: (Just slip 'em a scrap of paper with "TLF.com" written on it and ease away! :nod: )


----------



## Deadlawn

@440mag I've never been one to be OCD about weeds. My take is as long as they stay green, just mow them down and it will all look good from a distance.

The only thing I'm really trying to get rid of is crabgrass - and only because it dies and leaves ugly bare areas once temps go down into the 30's. When the leaves come down and everything is grey, it's nice to have something left that stays green.

I suppose I will be cursing the poa annua, goose grass or whatever this is come next summer when it does the same thing.


----------

